# seneca spillway



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Been in Texas for four weeks for my job...anybody know if the spillway has been reopened?


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

The spillway is currently closed up, as far as from what I've seen. But lately they've been opening and closing the dam constantly. The channel catfish usually bite well this time of year.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I fished during opening week of turkey season and did well. It was crazy thay almost every fish over 12" had a snag mark on it. Seams like snagging fish there would be more work that fishing for them. I asked the guy at the baitshop with the big fish out front what would be a good way to fish it. He insisted on a 1/4 ounce blade bait. I laughed and said "I will just fish small jigs". I literally caught 8 different species of fish in a couple of hours.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Hey Flathead76, I don't mean to hijack the thread, but were the fish you caught in the spillway that had snag marks on them gamefish like bass or catfish, or rough fish like sucker or sheepshead? If they were gamefish, the people snagging them were breaking the law. According to the ODNR's website, snagging is illegal in the state of Ohio for all fish except rough fish. The spillway at Seneca is a great fishery, I hope that people ae snagging legally.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They were all gamefish. Never even hooked into a rough fish there.


----------



## Fishergirl77 (Apr 16, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> They were all gamefish. Never even hooked into a rough fish there.


They busted a bunch of people up at the spillway last year snagging. Keep calling the poacher hotline. I do ...don't need to snag saugeyes

...they will bite. Don't get snaggers


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

SmittyN330 said:


> Hey Flathead76, I don't mean to hijack the thread, but were the fish you caught in the spillway that had snag marks on them gamefish like bass or catfish, or rough fish like sucker or sheepshead? If they were gamefish, the people snagging them were breaking the law. According to the ODNR's website, snagging is illegal in the state of Ohio for all fish except rough fish. The spillway at Seneca is a great fishery, I hope that people ae snagging legally.



This is true flathead76 its illegal to snag game fish in Ohio

Not sure if knew this


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I just was down there last night actually. All I caught was a few bluegill. Luckily, they didn't seem to have ever been snagged. There were some people near me who were getting really drunk, so I made sure to fish a safe distance from them. A ranger who was there actually put them through the tests, and found them to be very drunk. :O


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

SmittyN330 said:


> I just was down there last night actually. All I caught was a few bluegill. Luckily, they didn't seem to have ever been snagged. There were some people near me who were getting really drunk, so I made sure to fish a safe distance from them. A ranger who was there actually put them through the tests, and found them to be very drunk. :O


lol the Rangers at Seneca do a pretty good job i fished the lake a good bit last fall after dark and they are not afraid to come check you out and see what your doing kinda nice having them around and knowing you have a truck left when you get back to it


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I totally agree Tinknocker. It's definitely good that the rangers are so active at Seneca lake. Especially considering its proximity to Cambridge, which has an extremely high crime rate for such a small town. Can't even tell you how many times I've got robbed in that derelict little town.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

SmittyN330 said:


> I totally agree Tinknocker. It's definitely good that the rangers are so active at Seneca lake. Especially considering its proximity to Cambridge, which has an extremely high crime rate for such a small town. Can't even tell you how many times I've got robbed in that derelict little town.


lol i know what you mean 

i doubt i fish Seneca this fall .after this spring i think i found a new fall lake to focus on :woot:


----------

